# mk4 2.0l Crank/Cam Signals Scope Needed



## jose_vw (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi folks,

I was wondering if someone had ever scoped the crank/cam raw signal together for a mk4 2.0l 8v (VR crank vs. Hall cam). I’m in the process of installing an AEM EMS4 and I need this to put a Crank/Cam Sync configuration together (will be COP/full sequential). I don’t have an oscilloscope handy right now so if someone can share or scope it, I would really appreciate that. Once completed and proven to work I will post the base calibration file so the community can benefit of it. Thanks in advance!

Jose Santana
Ing.Programing


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Crank is 60-2 and cam is either a single window or two long/two short depending on the year. Same as all the rest of vw in those years, so a config for a 1.8t would work as well from a triggering point of view. 

If you need more find a car local to me, I have enough scopes!


----------



## jose_vw (Jul 31, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Crank is 60-2 and cam is either a single window or two long/two short depending on the year. Same as all the rest of vw in those years, so a config for a 1.8t would work as well from a triggering point of view.
> 
> If you need more find a car local to me, I have enough scopes!


For the particular case I’m working with, it is a 4 tooth (2 long/2short) but I am not sure if the pattern will be exactly the same since the 1.8t cam wheel is smaller (in diameter) than the 2.0. It would be great if you could get that scope, but I don’t know of any local to you that could help us with that. But, thank you, I appreciate your willingness.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The long/short ones were used on VR6's from 97 up and should be the same pattern on all the motors that used them after that. The only thing that changes is the phasing of it if it's a VVT motor. 

Kicking the bushes a bit looking for a car to scope but I don't know anyone with that motor.


----------



## jose_vw (Jul 31, 2007)

What voltage does the oem mk4 2.0 cam sensor (hall) receive 5 or 12v? I think it is 5v but, will it work with 12v?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

5v from what I can tell from the diagram. Usually 12v feed is ign or fp sourced Nd 5v is ecu. Generally you can power a hall with 12v with no ill effects.


----------



## jose_vw (Jul 31, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> 5v from what I can tell from the diagram. Usually 12v feed is ign or fp sourced Nd 5v is ecu. Generally you can power a hall with 12v with no ill effects.


I have one spare sensor so I can test it. On MS, do you source it with 5 or 12v. Does it output a raising edge signal when it sees the cam tooth? Thank you.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

With MS, you can feed the sensor either 5vdc or 12vdc. I think 5vdc is easier, as it is what is supplied to the TPS and is readily available on the harness. And switched 12vdc can be made available in any engine compartment.

I don't know about the signal output.


----------



## jose_vw (Jul 31, 2007)

Ok!!! To all of you standalone guys! I just found a trace of the path on the web and that allowed me to figure out how to modify the cam wheel to work with the EMS4. Now I have a question for you. The VR signal conditioning chip on the EMS4 needs a rising edge signal and the trace that I found shows a falling edge signal, which is not a problem because all I have to do is invert the wires… but all I have is the trace and I have no idea of the polarity of the sensor, obviously I don’t know how the scope was connected to the sensor. Can someone shed some light please!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Your cranl sensor have the rectangle connector or the one with the one rounded end?


----------



## jose_vw (Jul 31, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Your cranl sensor have the rectangle connector or the one with the one rounded end?


It is the one with the rounded end.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

95% sure 3 signal pos, 2 signal gnd, 1 shield.


----------



## jose_vw (Jul 31, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> 95% sure 3 signal pos, 2 signal gnd, 1 shield.


If you can confirm that you will be my hero!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> 95% sure 3 signal pos, 2 signal gnd, 1 shield.


 Confirmed


----------



## jose_vw (Jul 31, 2007)

bonesaw said:


> Confirmed


 Ok!!! so, if I put a scope on the sensor, positive lead on terminal 3 and negative on terminal 2, I will get that falling edge signal previously posted (post#9)? Am I correct? Thanks.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Assuming the person that scoped the VR sensor put their leads on the sensor that exact same way, yes.


----------



## jose_vw (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you guys for the help! the car is now up and running on the AEM EMS4 see link.

http://forum.aempower.com/forum/index.php/topic,29935.30.html


----------

